# Euro carry bike rack parts



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

When we ordered our Sun Ti we specified a bike rack suitable for two bikes.

This was factory fitted by Knaus and is by a manufacturer called Euro Carry. It's a very substantial bike rack and quite stylish (if bike racks can be said to be that!!)

There is a threaded hand wheel spindle that you tighten up to ensure the clamping plate holds the cross bars of the bikes. However this spindle is just too short to engage in the threaded socket correctly and it is a struggle to clip this wheel over the slot to tighten up the clamp. It probably needs to be about 5 to 10mm longer.

Are these handwheels "universal" or all bike racks different? I have Googled Eurocarry and have seen a site that appear to sell some Euro Carry goods but it is all in German!!

I will carry one of the hand wheels around with me on the off chance of finding something similar at accessory shops, but we aren't intending to go to any of the motorhome shows until Feb/March!

Any help would be appreciated

Pilgrim Phil


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

hi

Can you not repace the bolt? I did on my carry bike pro. Just went to B&Q and bought a longer bolt. You will need to take your knob ( 8O ) with you to make sure the threads are the same size

Dave 

656


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Hi 656.

The threaded bolt appears to be moulded to the handwheel.

I suppose I could drill that out & put a nut either side of it with a longer threaded bolt.

Thanks for your idea

PilgrimPhil


----------



## 97721 (Feb 15, 2006)

Well we finally resolved the problem with the clamping wheel/rod.

Having got hold of some 6mm stainless steel threaded rod and an extra long nut, we cut the existing spigot quite close to the threaded wheel (but not so close that we couldn't fit the nut on it!) and screwed the new length of rod into the nut. This was all held firm by a liberal dose of Loctite and we have a wheel with a threaded spigot plenty long enough. In fact it was too long and I have had to cut it back so that it didn't foul on the bodywork.

So we didn't need to drill out the old rod at all, thankfully.

Thanks to Chris our local agricultural engineer (i.e. fixer of tractors!) for his help. Payment will be two Selection Boxes for his kids at Christmas!

PilgrimPhil


----------

